# 05/11: SharkShield experiment #1



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a spot holding some large gray snapper (aka black snapper). I turned off my SharkShield, shot the first snapper, put it on my stringer, and then sat on the bottom. 

Two sandbar sharks soon showed up. One shark was about 7' long and the other was about 5'. They began circling closer and closer. Once they came to within 3' of me, I turned on the SharkShield.

Much to my surprise the sharks did not flinch or flee. This is how other sharks had reacted in the past. However, they did move out to about 10' from me and continued to circle.

Taking my time, I shot two more gray snapper. The sharks seemed agitated but neither took aggressive postures nor came closer than 8 or 10'. Several times they turned their noses toward me while they were circling at about 10'. Whenever this happed, they quickly turned completely around and swam a short distance away. After a few seconds they then returned to circling again.

The 5 footer followed me up to my safety stop and then swam off.

Whack 'um

P.S. Sorry Guys. I had my camera with me, but the batteries died before things got interesting. I shot about an hour of video on the previous dive.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I found a spot holding some large gray snapper (aka black snapper). I turned off my SharkShield, shot the first snapper, put it on my stringer, and then sat on the bottom.
> 
> Two sandbar sharks soon showed up. One shark was about 7' long and the other was about 5'. They began circling closer and closer. Once they came to within 3' of me, I turned on the SharkShield.
> 
> ...


That's pretty dang cool stuff! Thank for posting.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Interesting!! That would suck to be your dive buddy and be 20' away from you! LOL. Sounds to me like it works!! Leave one of them snapper out there just inside the range and tease them sharks. Would love to see some video. Thanks for the report!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting......
It would cool if there was some kind of a meter to test the affective range and intensity.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wanting to try something like this with mine. I would have expected them to immediately flee once you turned it on though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> I was wanting to try something like this with mine. I would have expected them to immediately flee once you turned it on though.


Yeah, it surprised me. The battery may be weak for some reason.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yeah, it surprised me. The battery may be weak for some reason.


How long have you had yours for?


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

just hit them with the bang stick


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> How long have you had yours for?


I have had my Freedom 7 for about two years, I owned the previous version before that. I reviewed the manual this evening and now realize that I have not been following the manufacturer’s guidance related to the battery, so it may not be holding its charge as long as it should. I can't seem to find a source for a replacement battery pack, so I just ordered the bits to rebuild it myself. Looks like a straight-forward project.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I have had my Freedom 7 for about two years, I owned the previous version before that. I reviewed the manual this evening and now realize that I have not been following the manufacturer’s guidance related to the battery, so it may not be holding its charge as long as it should. I can't seem to find a source for a replacement battery pack, so I just ordered the bits to rebuild it myself. Looks like a straight-forward project.


Mind if i ask what you were doing wrong so i dont do the same thing?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> Mind if i ask what you were doing wrong so i dont do the same thing?


 

Sure no problem. According to the manual:
After diving, fully charge the battery before putting it away.
Top the battery off during long periods of disuse, such as during the winter. I plan to do this every 30 days.
Completely discharge the battery every 6 months.
I was not doing items number 2 and 3.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. Hopefully they can keep me from replacing the battery for a long time.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

interesting


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://sharkshield.com/?/m/accessories/productID/18They do sell a tester for the shark shield, found it ont thier website.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> http://sharkshield.com/?/m/accessories/productID/18They do sell a tester for the shark shield, found it ont thier website.


Don't need a tester...just run your hand along the antenna. I get zapped every once in a while. Not really that big of a deal. :shifty:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no doubt that it'll shock a human that comes in contact with it, but does that mean that it'll detour a shark at 1meter in the water?
That was my only thoughts.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I get a little jolt from it every once in a while. Nothing too serious.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Woot, got a shark shield in the mail!


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*getting zapped*

I dive with a buddy that uses the shark shield and you have to be careful around him. He has hit our other dive buddy in the head on numerous occasions and he is not really happy with the result.

Gives him a headache and I almost spit out my reg from laughing.:whistling:


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

South Australia has been dealing with commercial divers and scientific divers being "taken" for a long time. The debate about the effectiveness of the Shark Shield as a deterrent is hot down there. Here is a link to an independent report using white sharks to test the shark shield 

http://www.sardi.sa.gov.au/__data/a...he_Shark_Shield_Report_-_FINAL_19_06_2012.pdf


----------

